# Clearance Sale



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

We have a selection of polos shirts Red, Black, Silver, and Navy with the TTOC logo in.

T-Shirts with the outline of the MkI TT on for the Men amongst you:










For the Ladies we have Nice TTs T shirts.










Available in skinifit or plain round neck styles or skinifit V neck style as well as with 3/4 sleeves.

We also have beanies in navy or Black and caps in navy, Black or White.

Each of these wonderful items can be had at the bargain price of £10 inc p+p
PM me for more details as availability of sizes/colours.


----------



## TT_Tesh (Feb 22, 2009)

I'm so getting Emma that Nice TT"s top.

PM to arrive shortly. !!


----------

